# Managed funds, term deposit or something else?



## kingsley (5 November 2008)

Hi guys,

I currently have 3k sitting in my saving account doing nothing at all. In addition to this 3k, I will be able to save around 1k per month. Would you suggest me to invest in funds or should I just open a term deposite account? Would there be other better options outside?

Much appreciated for your help, I would value your advices.

Thanks.


----------



## skyQuake (5 November 2008)

Timeframe?


----------



## doctorj (5 November 2008)

Kingsley, welcome to ASF.

Australian legislation prevents anybody who is not appropriately accredited from giving specific financial advice.

Please don't let this discourage you from participating in the future.  

Thread closed.


----------

